# Now my husband wants to date me...



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Right, I didn't think about this, thanks to a very creative & thoughtful husband in TAM gave me this dating idea... 
When we're just gf and bf, we always flirted and dated.
After I became a wife, my husband didn't ask me for a date anymore until recently. I whined to him," you know what? I think you should date me..."
He looked at me with a totally blur face, as if dating should be a thing when we're gf and bf, and he was confused and said "Huh?" 
Finally after one week, he asked me for a date.
The long lost chemistry started to creep in as if we're gf & bf again.
We both felt very refreshed after going out for a date. When we return home, we continued the romance and sex became more exciting and hotter. I was more willing to dress up sexy to kill and reward him with a sluxy striptease. 
So how many husbands here are still dating their wives?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Uhm - I started asking my wife out on dates last year!

It was kinda weird at first but now it's kinda fun!

She still shoots me down occasionally but hey I keep on coming back for more and now if 2 weeks go by and I haven't asked her out - she's banging on my door wanting to know why!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Powerbane said:


> Uhm - I started asking my wife out on dates last year!
> 
> It was kinda weird at first but now it's kinda fun!
> 
> She still shoots me down occasionally but hey I keep on coming back for more and now if 2 weeks go by and I haven't asked her out - she's banging on my door wanting to know why!


LOL now my husband wants to date me every saturday, if after 2 weeks he's not asking me for a date, 
I also want to know why...
Of course the girl can shoot you down occasionally, but make sure you ALWAYS come back and ask for more! 
You will make her really happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I want my husband to date me. My love language is quality time, and it's so hard to get! I'm jealous of you.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> I want my husband to date me. My love language is quality time, and it's so hard to get! I'm jealous of you.


Give him a hint that you really miss the chemistry and heartbeating fast with him.
Suggest him to date you or otherwise, you might want to date him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

MsLonely, I am so happy for you. I date my wife and it is awesome. I have some plans for her birthday coming up, but I think she lurks here, so I'm not gonna give it away right now, but I will let you know how it went after the fact.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

DanF said:


> MsLonely, I am so happy for you. I date my wife and it is awesome. I have some plans for her birthday coming up, but I think she lurks here, so I'm not gonna give it away right now, but I will let you know how it went after the fact.


Thank you DanF for your very brilliant idea of dating that brings back the chemistry between my husband & me.

You think your wife is in TAM checking you out? LOL

It's possible because it did happen in TAM. 

Yes, please come back with some updates although many husbands would love to learn about your plans...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Thank you DanF for your very brilliant idea of dating that brings back the chemistry between my husband & me.
> 
> You think your wife is in TAM checking you out? LOL
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. I am glad that idea is working well for you.

I've noticed that some of her emails to me (I'm offshore) and some conversations seem to fall along the lines of some of my posts. I don't mind if she sees them, if she had a problem with them, she'd let me know.

So the B-Day idea will have to wait, but I will be sure to let everyone know how it went.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Right, I didn't think about this, thanks to a very creative & thoughtful husband in TAM gave me this dating idea...
> When we're just gf and bf, we always flirted and dated.
> After I became a wife, my husband didn't ask me for a date anymore until recently. I whined to him," you know what? I think you should date me..."
> He looked at me with a totally blur face, as if dating should be a thing when we're gf and bf, and he was confused and said "Huh?"
> ...


im so happy for you.my husband and i just started doing things together again,i guess you could say its dating,sometimes with the kids and sometimes alone,but we have fun,sex follows or massages and cuddling,i love it.
we just celabrated 18 years yesterday


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

DanF said:


> You are very welcome. I am glad that idea is working well for you.


no fair,what idea


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Thank you DanF for your very brilliant idea of dating that brings back the chemistry between my husband & me.


opps,never mind,just saw this


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Izabella said:


> im so happy for you.my husband and i just started doing things together again,i guess you could say its dating,sometimes with the kids and sometimes alone,but we have fun,sex follows or massages and cuddling,i love it.
> we just celabrated 18 years yesterday


I'm happy for you as well.
I know it feel so right when our husbands want to date us.
Just by knowing he wants to date me, already make me excited in advance. 
So I wish more and more wives are dated by their husbands.
So much happiness in the bed room to share... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'm happy for you as well.
> I know it feel so right when our husbands want to date us.
> Just by knowing he wants to date me, already make me excited in advance.
> So I wish more and more wives are dated by their husbands.
> ...


Check your pm's MsLonely.


----------

